# What Say Ye?



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Should somebody start a Horry County Sharking Thread - ONE THREAD - and I'll make it a sticky and zap the rest as they show up (and that'll be the place to discuss the subject)?

What do ya'll think?

AJ


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Should somebody start a Horry County Sharking Thread - ONE THREAD - and I'll make it a sticky and zap the rest as they show up (and that'll be the place to discuss the subject)?
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> AJ



OK by me . . . Here's to swimmin' with bow-legged women !!!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Should be one word: Don't.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Should be one word: Don't.


I agree, whole-heartedly!
It has never intereted me to catch a shark. I personally cant stand the smell of a shark. I cant eat one because of the smell. If others want to catch one, thats fine with me, just obey the law and do it legally. I have always felt that a good fisherman should know what he has on his line. when i fish for trout, i can tell the difference between a trout fight and a shark. I can tell the difference between a pompano or whiting from a shark. it not rocket science. You know when you have a shark. If you are fishing for them illegally, you know it. Horry County says dont do it. The piers say dont do it, so dont do it. go somewhere where its OK and have a nice day.
this is my one and only shark fishing post


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have never understood where the thrill is in catching a shark, must be a macho thing. To me it's just an aggravation, but to each his own.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

you know its illegal to shark fish in Horry county right Bubba? Im thinking your just being facetious


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

rabbitdog2 said:


> I have never understood where the thrill is in catching a shark, must be a macho thing. To me it's just an aggravation, but to each his own.


It's the same thrill as catching a Blue Marlin . . . Only a LOT cheaper to do !

Also, it's the same thrill as catching a citation Red Drum, knowing that you're not going to keep it.

It all boils down to the excitement of the fight, in my opinion.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I own a 9/0 and an 80w... I like catching sharks.
But in Horry County: Don't. Plenty of sharks to be caught elsewhere.

Once you have hooked a couple hundred sharks you know how they usually run. I have confused more than a few sharks for big drum and confused big drum for sharks.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I enjoy a good fight every now and then but I dont go out of my way for them either


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I think they are annoying.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fun to catch sharks at Huntington Beach State Park.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Most everybody seems to have complained about the fishing this year, both surf and pier. Could it be the sharks eating the fish? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liijgHmbBzg


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Should somebody start a Horry County Sharking Thread - ONE THREAD - and I'll make it a sticky and zap the rest as they show up (and that'll be the place to discuss the subject)?
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> AJ


I was told by a fisherman who talked to scdnr rep. This is 2nd hand not from me. A formal complaint can be made to Charleston dnr main office about the crazy number of sharks. If accepted they will check out the situation.  There were a heck of a lot this summer. Once again, this is only what I was told, if this is wrong...."zap it"


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yum shark meat!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

surfmom said:


> yum shark meat!


You are a good chef, aren't you? You like the sharks, also?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yes made shark almondine once along time ago. Shark meat is scarce


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surfmom said:


> Shark meat is scarce


Best cure for that is to pick yourself up a PENN 114HLW or a DAIWA SEALINE 450H (ebay), a "stand-up" rod with roller guides, spool it up with 30#, 40#, or 50# mono . . . ! ! !


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Have any of you surf fishermen ever seen sharks feeding on the fish in the surf?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Have any of you surf fishermen ever seen sharks feeding on the fish in the surf?


Does a bear **** in the woods?


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

A blacktop or spinner busting a school of fish and jumping in the air, jaws chomping, is pretty cool. It will also clear out the swimmers pretty quick for the rest of the afternoon. Lol


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Does a bear **** in the woods?


Being from East Tennessee, I've seen that! Haven't seen the other!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...=UTF-8&p=sharks feeding frenzy north carolina


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's the big question I have and for good reason. I have always fished in the surf in Myrtle Beach on my annual vacation. I know how to do that. The last couple of years have not produced good results for me. This past year I fished at the most opportune times right in the middle of October with little success. I always follow this forum for a couple of months before and after I come to Myrtle Beach. From the comments I've read fishing has not been very good either in the surf or on the piers compared to the past. If I'm not mistaken, there has not been a spot run other than a few here and there for the past two years. I fished Apache from 7-11 one morning this year and the pier was full. All the lines were slack. A gentleman sitting beside me said he could remember the time when they were all tight. In the North Carolina video, they were feasting on bluefish. Do any of you think that the shark population is having a big effect on the other species population close to shore or am I just looking for an excuse why I haven't caught many fish?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I think its just been bad weather, same thing happened the spring before last. Last fall I did pretty good. This past Fall we had constant rain, dropping cold temperatures, awful wind. I think it was a combination of things but just imo


----------

